# Optical drive not accepting CDs/DVDs



## John Paton (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a MacBook Pro, late 2006 version with Leopard.  My optical drive has just started not accepting discs, whether CDs or DVDs.  When trying to insert they are not accepted and stay in the slot with just enough sticking out to withdraw them.  Any ideas?  

I have just updated to 10.5.8 - could that have had anything to do with it?


----------



## Jesse714 (Aug 30, 2009)

Does it still show up in disk utility?

Try to run the Apple Hardware Test, and see if anything comes up.


----------



## djackmac (Aug 30, 2009)

Jesse714 said:


> Try to run the Apple Hardware Test, and see if anything comes up.



Sure, just pop the install disk in the optical..oops wait? 

Those things are common for optical drive failures. If its under Applecare just take it in. If not an Apple superdrive can be purchased at powebookmedic. Then you will just need to find a way to put it in without damaging the computer. I believe powerbookmedic will also do the repair for you.


----------



## Jesse714 (Aug 31, 2009)

You don't have to be a dick. The aht can be run from a flash drive.


----------



## djackmac (Aug 31, 2009)

Jesse714 said:


> You don't have to be a dick. The aht can be run from a flash drive.



You don't have to flame me. Just making a joke punk. Lighten up! This is a late 2006 macbook pro and as far as I know for models this early you can't run AHT from a flash drive. If they really wanted to run AHT they could target disk mode another mac and firewire to it and use its optical. But regardless I've never seen an optical drive fail diags through tons of scans with Apple Service diags that are only available to service providers, let alone through AHT.

It just needs replaced. Simple as that.


----------



## georgebush (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks so much for useful info


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 31, 2009)

John Paton said:


> I have a MacBook Pro, late 2006 version with Leopard.  My optical drive has just started not accepting discs, whether CDs or DVDs.  When trying to insert they are not accepted and stay in the slot with just enough sticking out to withdraw them.  Any ideas?
> 
> I have just updated to 10.5.8 - could that have had anything to do with it?



I have a MacBook Pro superdrive laying around that I'll sell for a good price.



Jesse714 said:


> You don't have to be a dick.



Immature


----------



## John Paton (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Iceman - only trouble is I live in Ireland so could be a bit tricky getting your spare drive - and then paying you!  It seems like my best option is to go to the Apple repair depot in my home city and get them to do it.
slainte


----------



## co19 (Sep 3, 2009)

Another option is going to your local electronics store and buying a USB external hardrive. This is, of course, is for you if you barely use cd's. I found a mac compatible one at bestbuy for $55 Canadian and im happy with it, the only downside is you cant boot from it unless it is a Mac OS disk. 
It works great and runs fast, no problems recognizing it and doesn't take up much space because you can stack stuff on top of it.


----------



## gamemaniac (Sep 5, 2009)

A problematic optical lense could also be the problem but if you still not able to the sort the problem it is better that you let the professional do the job.


----------

